# new bow vice



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

I wasn't sure how to vote because I own a vise AND I doubt I'd replace it as it works fine for what I use it for.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

I voted yes i own one and no i wouldn't replace it. the only reason i would replace it would be if it was a major improvement on the i have, which i dont know how it can be imporoved, it holds the bow in place in order for you to work on it, what else does it do. You could surprise me and i actually hope you do, i love new products.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*bow vise*

I probably wouldn't replace mine, because I hardly use it. heh


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have the Bow Boss and no I wouldn't replace it.


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

Zhunter goog morning,
I hope i can surprise you. i showed a proto type to a couple of guys at my archery range who works on bows and they were surpised and ready to order.
this bow vice will have a wide range of movement and i thank all will be surprised.

Thanks


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

swamp stompers said:


> Hello,
> I’m doing some market research for a new bow vice I’m designing and would like to know how many archers out there own a bow vice.
> And would you replace it for a better product?
> Thanks


If you showed it to people already......where's ours ??


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

swamp stompers said:


> Zhunter goog morning,
> I hope i can surprise you. i showed a proto type to a couple of guys at my archery range who works on bows and they were surpised and ready to order.
> this bow vice will have a wide range of movement and i thank all will be surprised.
> 
> Thanks


Well that a start. But what is your definition of a wide range of movement. Just asking. you might want to at least show some teaser pictures to keep us enticed on this one. new products always get a lot of looks and replies.


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the apple infinity bow vise ! one of the best I have used over the years!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

if its better than the two i have now i would buy it. SHOW SOME PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

guys i will post pic just as soon as i get the Patent filed.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I own a MTF bow vise and it's great and holds both single and split limb bows like a rock! :wink:Vertical, Horizontal, upside down, any way you want!


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

va limbhanger said:


> I own a MTF bow vise and it's great and holds both single and split limb bows like a rock! :wink:Vertical, Horizontal, upside down, any way you want!


Yep, pretty happy with mine. Very heavy duty and under a hundred bucks. :wink:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I use the Bow Boss and man is it nice for only $39.95...


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Takeum said:


> I use the Bow Boss and man is it nice for only $39.95...


That's the one !! Something spectacular would have to be made for me to replace this one that I have.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Takeum said:


> I use the Bow Boss and man is it nice for only $39.95...





Hoythunter01 said:


> That's the one !! Something spectacular would have to be made for me to replace this one that I have.


So yall like that one? I've been thinking of getting it for leveling sights to the bow and such. Is it made strong?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

very heavy duty and works like a charm,,,, It just screws into your stabilizer hole out front and the rest is easy.,... I found this one on Ebay,, couple more pictures,,,


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Takeum said:


> very heavy duty and works like a charm,,,, It just screws into your stabilizer hole out front and the rest is easy.,... I found this one on Ebay


Yea I saw it on ebay. I'm gonna have to get one now....


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Yea I saw it on ebay. I'm gonna have to get one now....


Will be the last one you'll ever buy. Thank us later.


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Ram Vise*

Own a Ram Vise. Allows me to completely level the bow with a string and arrow level as well as 3rd axis. Love it.
But holy smackers, there $199 new. I paid $99 used and thought I was nuts.
Three years later I am glad.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

it depends on what you consider a better product thann what you already have


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

who sells the boss??


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

vonhogslayer said:


> who sells the boss??


I can't remember off the top of my head. Log onto Ebay and do a search for Bow Boss.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I have one of the older RAM vises and it didn't cost me $100 bucks new... almost glad I didn't spring for the newer one in the prior picture... 

It does a lot, except I have trouble getting Hoyts to fit in it with the Alphashox... for everything else it works great. If your new vise is faster and more solid than the RAM, yeah I'd consider one.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the American Archery vice from bowhunters superstore. I havent had any problems with mine. It does everything I need. The price aint to bad either.


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## monstertiki (Jan 6, 2010)

Takeum said:


> I use the Bow Boss and man is it nice for only $39.95...


That thing is cool! I like that better than most vices I have seen and it looks like it would compliment the bowmaster bow press perfectly.


----------



## FlyingArcher (Feb 2, 2007)

PhilFree said:


> Own a Ram Vise. Allows me to completely level the bow with a string and arrow level as well as 3rd axis. Love it.
> But holy smackers, there $199 new. I paid $99 used and thought I was nuts.
> Three years later I am glad.
> 
> View attachment 763041


That's what I have and it is fantastic!! I choked on the price too, but it has paid for itself over time by saving a lot of time setting up bows. I love the micro adjustments without un clamping the bow! And it is great for getting an initial setup for the 3rd axis, and then repeating what dynamic testing shows! I would have to see a computerized/automatic leveling vise before I'd consider buying a new one  Good luck with you product, If you come in below a $100, you'll have a different market segment and the high priced Ram shouldn't be much competition.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*MTF Bow Vise*

Pics of mine I build and sell mtfbowvise.com


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

*Here It Is !!!!*

well, here it is!!! the new Axis Pro Bow Vise. made with aircraft grade aluminum and power coated black. this bow vise will set the bow in any position needed and with out any stress on the limbs. No need to dismount the bow to change position and no tools needed to mount, dismount or adjust the position. and comes with a lifetime warranty. 
119.00 tyd. Any question Email [email protected] or PM me.


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I went through several vises in my shop...none that worked as well as I would like. At the ATA Show I looked at many different designs...some were pretty good, others were not but when I saw this one I knew I found the perfect one. I have now been using it for several months and am 100% satisfied. The range of movement and rotation is unlimited. It is fast and easy to use and locks up perfectly for working on bows.
The design using a ball joint is ingenious.

And in a commercial application where we work on dozens of bows every week it has performed flawlessly. 
The pictures on their website don't do it justice.

http://www.berrysmfg.com/product.aspx?i=14733&sb=1


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice design. It looks like it should work extremely well. The only thing i am not a fan of is that it is a stabilizer hole mount. Nothing against your design, just a personal preference. It nice to finally have a picture to go along with the suspense. very well done.


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

Seems like this thread just went from a poll to a commercial ad.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes I do, Yes I would, but not for a 120 bucks. Are ya nuts?


----------



## SRA MQ1 (Sep 27, 2006)

swamp stompers said:


> well, here it is!!! the new Axis Pro Bow Vise. made with aircraft grade aluminum and power coated black. this bow vise will set the bow in any position needed and with out any stress on the limbs. No need to dismount the bow to change position and no tools needed to mount, dismount or adjust the position. and comes with a lifetime warranty.
> 119.00 tyd. Any question Email [email protected] or PM me.


Got a chance to play with this vise a bit last night. This is a great idea. Very flexible and quick to position bow at any angle.
Holds it solid unlike most vises Ive used especially ones that clamp at the limb.
I would definitely buy one of these. Especially before buying a traditional bow vise again.


----------

